# new machine..



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We have been camping for the past 3 weeks and we came home to mow the lawn. I jumped on facebook and just as we were getting ready to leave someone posted sewing machine for 20.00 I jumped on it and said I'll give you 10 and come get it right now. She asked if I could do 15 I need gas money to get to work this week and yes I did. So I met her and got the machine. It was FILTHY.. the case and top of machine. SO we headed back to the camper and I told hubby oh well at least it is going to a clean home...LOL If it don't work at least the young girl has a little gas money to get to work. This machine is Euro Pro Denim and Silk. I gave the case a good bath and cleaned it all up. The machine was new and never used. The sample stitch fabric was still under the needle and the plastic cap still on the plug. No marks on the plug it had never been plugged in. I got out some scrap fabric and it sews like a charm. So now I have a very nice little machine to keep in the camper. Sorry about the photo being sideways don't know how that happened. It is not sideways in my photos..


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Fabulous deal. Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you got a real deal.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got another sewing machine for FREE.... the elderly neighbor was throwing it out case and all and the hubby grabbed it. Sews perfect. I am using it right now to make my first rag quilt...


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

why are my pictures coming on here sideways???


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great deals! I was gifted a new machine about a year ago. The gifter shared the eBay story of only paying under 40.00 for it. 
Since I was in need of a new one, I was thrilled!

We all are lucky to be at the right spot at the right time. Happy sewing.


----------

